# need eh103 driver for Windows Vista



## hulabear263 (Jul 28, 2007)

Howdy!
I have an EH103 wireless adapter (USB type) that I want to use on a
computer that runs Windows Vista, but have only found drivers for Windows
2000 and Windows XP. Where can I download the appropriate driver to use
this device with Windows Vista Home Basic? Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look on the dlink site for it


----------



## hulabear263 (Jul 28, 2007)

*eh103 driver for Windows Vista not on dLink site*

Thanks, but did not find eh103 driver for Windows Vista on dLink site. If you
did, please send me the web address.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

contact the company
http://www.ehomeproducts.net/faq/view.aspx?faqid=19
what happend to the install cd that came with it


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

I got my modem drivers from Win2000 working with Vista. Try those from the site - it can't hurt to try can it?


----------

